# spring desserts



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Each season any number of food magazines list 
top chefs selections for their seasonal menu. 
I would like to start that practice here on Cheftalk.com. 
Over the year I have noticed chefs posts coming from all over the world. I am sure many of us would love to know what the best selling menu item is on the other side of the world!
Any thoughts?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

carol,
check out my recipe in the cheftalk.com recipe file, for pineapple, apple & sour cherry strudel. it calls for caramelized pineapple with no sugar!

baby is groovy. 
thanks for asking!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I'm going back to work in a month and need to come up with new menu iitems. What's everyone serving?

I wanted to do a souffle of dark chocolate and violet, 
a nut "tart" in the style of a tartan, grilled or stir fried fruits with ice cream and a frozen mousse with citrus and taquila. 

PS does any one know where to find Violet extract?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

The chocolate with violets sounds so unique. Just today I made some chocolate-flecked butter tuiles, and I plan to fill them with a very light strawberry mousse. I am in Stamford, Connecticut. I think I'm pretty close to where you are, M. Brown. Yes?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

What do you guys think of this

confit of pineapple souffle glace with angleica garni, coconut anglaise, chocolate syrup and macadamia nut extra bitter chocolate bark?

coffee cremalata and devils food trifle. devils food soaked in espresso,cappuccino custard built up in a ring, espresso grain cream sauce and side of coffee cremalata (cross between ice cream and granita) to finish the plate, chocolate strussel?


----------

